# Round 3 - Romantic period composers - March Madness bracket



## JRFuerst (Apr 2, 2010)

Round 3 is underway.

The battles are:

Saint-Saens vs Beethoven
Chopin vs R. Strauss
Brahms vs Berlioz
Liszt vs Mahler
Tchaikovsky vs Wagner
Sibelius vs. Rachmaninoff
Debussy vs. Grieg
Rimsky-Korsakov vs. Dvorak

http://public.bracketeers.com/matchup.php?id=371

Enjoy!

Elite Eight begins Tues/Wed midnight.


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

Mendelssohn knocked off?? since less pairing now should we comments on it?


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Most of this round is no contest for me, except possibly for Tchaikovsky vs. Wagner (not Mahler). Many in this forum will be alarmed at pitting Sibelius against Rachmaninoff, but I am firmly in Rachmaninoff's camp for this one. 

A little sad to see Mendelssohn knocked out so early.


----------



## Air (Jul 19, 2008)

Saint-Saens vs *Beethoven*
Chopin vs *R. Strauss*
Brahms vs *Berlioz*
Liszt vs *Mahler*
*Tchaikovsky* vs Wagner
*Sibelius* vs. Rachmaninoff
*Debussy* vs. Grieg
Rimsky-Korsakov vs. *Dvorak*


----------



## JRFuerst (Apr 2, 2010)

You see, Mahler is just THAT good that his awesomeness competes twice! Ya know, Symphony No. 2 gets it's own seed. 

(Thanks for the heads up on the typo. )


----------



## Boccherini (Mar 29, 2010)

Tchaikovsky vs. Wagner, so different but on the same time is clear to me.


----------



## Air (Jul 19, 2008)

jurianbai said:


> Mendelssohn knocked off?? since less pairing now should we comments on it?


Is it just me or does this composer still suffer from a mild degree of anti-semitism?

Just throwing that out there. Don't pounce on me because of it.


----------



## Zingo (Feb 17, 2010)

Air said:


> Is it just me or does this composer still suffer from a mild degree of anti-semitism? Just throwing that out there. Don't pounce on me because of it.


Directly? I don't think so. People seem to have no problem with Mahler. I think it's mainly a matter of musical temperament - Mendelsohn's being quite the opposite of Mahler's actually. Mendelsohn (like Rossini) is almost a 18th century composer born too late. Mendelsohn's time may come, but our present culture seem to prefer "vulgar" to "boring". It seems sometimes as if the general public now has the taste of a typical teenager. To think that Mahler is the greatest composer who ever lived is in my view OK when you're about sixteen. But that's just me.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Jan 7, 2010)

I take umbrage to Beethoven being considered a romantic. I will thus refrain from this game.


----------



## JRFuerst (Apr 2, 2010)

ScipioAfricanus said:


> I take umbrage to Beethoven being considered a romantic. I will thus refrain from this game.


Ya I know. I really was stretching. Likewise, Rachmaninoff could be considered 20th century. I was using transition composers on both sides.

When Romantic is done, I'll be doing 20th Century, and the earliest I have is:

Ives
Holst 
Schoenberg
Ravel

So the 20th century game will be more in a realistic timeline frame, so to speak.


----------



## PostMinimalist (May 14, 2008)

Saint-Saens vs* Beethoven*
Chopin vs* R. Strauss*
*Brahms* vs Berlioz
Liszt vs *Mahler*
Tchaikovsky vs *Wagner*
*Sibelius* vs. Rachmaninoff
*Debussy* vs. Grieg
*Rimsky-Korsakov* vs. Dvorak

by the way, Debussy isn't really considered Romantic but rather impressionist and belongs more to the '20th Century'


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Liszt vs Mahler - what the hell? What about orange juice vs soft pillow? Or "Mythbusters" vs "Horny maid gets wild by the poolside"? 

You can't compare this stuff. The whole thing is worthless. Not even funny, so much nonsense :<


----------



## PostMinimalist (May 14, 2008)

All harmless fun though!


----------



## TWhite (Feb 23, 2010)

Weston said:


> Most of this round is no contest for me, except possibly for Tchaikovsky vs. Wagner (not Mahler). Many in this forum will be alarmed at pitting Sibelius against Rachmaninoff, but I am firmly in Rachmaninoff's camp for this one.
> 
> A little sad to see Mendelssohn knocked out so early.


That was a nasty one for me too--had to think quite a while about it before I eventually settled on Rachmaninov. I like them both. A LOT!!

Tom


----------



## Zingo (Feb 17, 2010)

PostMinimalist said:


> Debussy isn't really considered Romantic but rather impressionist and belongs more to the '20th Century'


There will always be an element of subjectivity when labelling is concerned. After all, Debussy was born before Strauss, Nielsen, Sibelius and Rachmaninov who were all included (and died decades before either of them).


----------

